
Ask HN: What's the elegant piece of software you came across recently? - pagade
While you post on https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=23803539 (Ask HN: What&#x27;s the worst piece of software you use everyday?) any elegant softwares that come in mind?<p>Recent one for me:<p>- Zenkit: Just worked for all my use cases (after trying a bunch of other products, including notion.so&#x2F;)
======
cerberusss
Commercial but free for private usage, I really like AnyDesk. Remote desktop
through firewalls and NATted networks. I use it to remote control a Mac and a
Windows machine, from a Mac. Haven't tried it with Linux yet.

------
verdverm
Cuelang.org, though still a little young, is absolutely beautiful to me

~~~
topicseed
Would be useful of them to show quick examples right away without having to
click through two pages...

